# Wasserläufer-habt ihr auch soviele?



## owl-andre (28. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,seit gestern habe ich hier 100te kleine __ Wasserläufer im Teich,was ja wohl nicht weiter schlimm sein dürfte,ist das bei Euch auch der Fall


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Wasserläufer-habt ihr auch soviele?*

Moin,

es geht, letztes Jahr waren es weit mehr.

Kann aber auch am Frosch liegen, evtl. schmecken die recht gut.


----------



## owl-andre (28. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Wasserläufer-habt ihr auch soviele?*

Warum gehen die __ Sonnenbarsche da nicht dran?Vielleicht schmecken die doch nicht so gut


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Wasserläufer-habt ihr auch soviele?*

 ...fütterst Du den Sonnenbarsch?! 

Aber warum willste die "loswerden", Wasserläufer sind doch ok, sagen nix, fressen nix an usw. usw.


----------



## owl-andre (28. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Wasserläufer-habt ihr auch soviele?*

Gefüttert wird bei mir nicht : und los werden will ich die kleinen Wasserläufer auch nicht,hatte ich ja auch nicht geschrieben.Hatte ja nur gepostet,da es meine erste Saison "großer Teich"ist und da ist man natürlich immer mal am überlegen,ob alles normal ist.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Wasserläufer-habt ihr auch soviele?*

Es ist normal....


----------



## ra_ll_ik (29. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Wasserläufer-habt ihr auch soviele?*

....und die __ Moderlieschen machen sich einen Spaß daraus die Wasserläufer zu jagen und zu ärgern....


----------



## stu_fishing (29. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Wasserläufer-habt ihr auch soviele?*

war bei uns im ersten jahr auch so....haben die dann mit dem wassersauger entfernt..das waren einfach zu viele um drinn zu schwimmen.


Fische mögen im Regelfall Wasserläufer nicht sehr gerne, da diese anscheinend eine sehr harte Schale haben und bitter schmecken..

lg thomas


----------

